# Precipitating Platinum with Potassium Chloride



## lazersteve (Aug 21, 2011)

I added a new video on my website today. 

The video demonstrates the precipitation of 40 grams of dissolved platinum using potassium chloride.

Here's a photo of the money shot:







You can find the video on my website in the PGMs section.

GoldRecovery.US

Please post your comments here.

Steve


----------

